# Wanted: Last Minute, Western U.S. 2BR+



## bullfrogco

We live in Reno, NV and the fires in Northern California have been sending unhealthy levels of smoke to our region.

Tomorrow (Saturday 8/31) morning, we're finishing up a week in Park City, UT (we came out here to get away from the smoke), and we don't want to go home yet ... we'd like to do another week away from it all.

I know it's super-last-minute, but if you've got something that will sleep 5 (we prefer a king in the master, but aren't too picky right now), we'd consider your location anywhere in the west (WA, OR, CA, NV, AZ, UT, ID, WY, MT, CO, NM).

Ideally, we can check in on 8/31, 9/1, or 9/2.

Please text the name of the resort, the location, and any other info you'd like to provide to my cell phone (8o1  87o  o556) ... I'll get right back with you.


----------



## DeniseM

Reno is fine today - doesn't even smell like smoke


----------



## bullfrogco

Update: Thanks everyone. Several people reached out to me offline in response to this. You guys are awesome!

Most of what was offered was a little higher than what we'd hoped, so we came home to Reno. We'll head out again in a few days if it doesn't clear up.



DeniseM said:


> Reno is fine today - doesn't even smell like smoke



Denise, you're right, this morning was much better than was expected, but by this afternoon, it was grosser than we like ... where do you live? We're in Northwest Reno. Nice to meet you!


----------

